# Understanding the Need for English Churches Overseas.



## Quatchu (May 28, 2011)

I think the church needs to understand that as the world globalizes that many people are not staying in their home countries, those in business and other fields are asked to live abroad with their families in order to work for offices overseas, this is just one of many reason were individuals and families might be living in a foreign country. 

What if you have a Christian family that must relocate to Germany, they do not speak the language and if they try to go to German speaking church then they will not be able to be shepherded properly. Situations of people living abroad are only becoming more and more common. English speaking churches do exist in certain areas, but they are very few and many are heavily charismatic, Arminian or both, many are completely independent and they are their own accountability. 

The PCA has a couple of English churches planted in Europe and I highly commend them for it but there is still great need.

I have met several people who until they lived abroad, never stepped into a church, they finally did because they were home sick, lonely bit culture shocked but because of this they heard and responded to the gospel. I feel that the need for churches like these overseas is only going to become greater as the world becomes more and more global, the church of North America has to realize that there is large group of their own people that are without places to worship without spiritual leadership. Imagine if good English international churches can be planted people strongly discipled then you have you have a mission force integrated into the very heart of everyday life, able to witness to their follow expats but also able witness to those national the work and live with.


----------



## Pergamum (May 31, 2011)

In many foreign cities, there are a growing number of expats. However, their nationalities and denominations are mixed and many are not church-going people. Plus, many are geographically dispersed across these cities. There are already "International Churches" that utilize English in a number of large foreign cities in Asia but these take on an ecumenical flavor that would make many of the reformed uncomfortable. 

Deep discipleship is best done in one's Heart-language. And in most countries, English is not the Heart-Language of the people.


----------



## Romans922 (May 31, 2011)

There has been a concerted effort in my former PCA presbytery (MVP) and another in Alabama (I forget which), that are focusing on planting churches on/near military bases overseas.


----------



## Quatchu (May 31, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> In many foreign cities, there are a growing number of expats. However, their nationalities and denominations are mixed and many are not church-going people. Plus, many are geographically dispersed across these cities. There are already "International Churches" that utilize English in a number of large foreign cities in Asia but these take on an ecumenical flavor that would make many of the reformed uncomfortable.



Your right in that many do take on a ecumenical flavour, but there do exist those that would be reformed or in the very least Calvinist. The PCA churches i mentioned and also some Baptist churches i am slightly aware of. Some i know make it clear that they subscribe to the London Baptist Confession on their websites, and there attendance is good, they have attendance from multiple denominational backgrounds but there services were very reformed. This allows for those that might not easily hear the doctrines of grace to hear them. The church that I and my wife attended while living in Korea was Presbyterian and had no problems being one. The pastor was a graduate of Westminster Seminary and preached in very reformed way. At the same time attendees came from numerous denominations but were quite fine with the Churches eagerness to remain Presbyterian in all aspects. I do acknowledge the churches like this are not usually the norm in expat communities but they do exist. I’m not saying that they are perfect simple that if reformed folks were more willing to do something with International Churches they could bring forth some good.



Pergamum said:


> Deep discipleship is best done in one's Heart-language. And in most countries, English is not the Heart-Language of the people.



I agree with you 100%, and i feel perhaps i got i bit carried away and unclear when I mentioned how these expats could affect the countries they are working in. A better example of what I meant is, the church i was involved with in Korea had several mercy ministries ect going on. Including once a week English classes for youth and adults in the community in which the Bible was used to teach English and many Koreans came to trust in Christ from these. We then would send them to the local Korean speaking church we were partnered with in order to get proper teaching and discipleship in their Heart-Language.


----------



## Pergamum (May 31, 2011)

Justin,

Good. Praise God for all those serving these needs. 

The military base strategy sounds great. 

Also, there is a huge desire in SE Asia for young people and young professionals to learn English and some dual ministry roles could be combined (church on Sunday and teaching English through the week or ministering in the local language). 

If you have anyone interested in SE Asia let me know, there is a college that I know of (asked directly from the president of this university), asking for an English teacher to staff a student center, and a building would be given for use for free and could be used for ministry here (i.e., on campus ministry through the week and English or local language church on the weekends). A good entry point into a culture, though there woulkd be limited expat interaction.


----------

